# Car code readers



## Homer j (Jan 6, 2016)

Off the usual topic, but I need to get a code reader. Any suggestions? I think the $30 ones are junk, but I'm not dishing out $5000 for the mechanic grade either.

Are there any brands to stay away from?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Do you need one for occasional personal use or for work?


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Work are personal or work. I have a $30.00 for personal use. Works great. Reads and clears codes.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

I got one from hf years ago around 80 bucks works great, I used it when I was getting a used car for my son to capture live drive data 

Search results for: 'Code scanner'


----------



## WonkyNinja (Feb 28, 2013)

I got a Bluetooth OBD-II dongle, I think it was about $20 on EBay or Amazon and the "Torque" app for my Android phone and tablet. The app was about $5-$10. I don't think it's available for the iPhone as Apple don't open up the bluetooth interface sufficiently for the app to function properly.

It does what I wanted and more. You can even take the car out for a drive and get a map of your route along with recorded parameters during the drive up on the app Website. I'm not sure if this could be used against you in the event that the website gets hacked though!!


----------



## Homer j (Jan 6, 2016)

For personal. We are moving from a non emissions testing state to an emissions testing state. Also, if I can get useful info off it, if I'm having problems I can then send that to my buddy who is mechanic to tell me what I need to look for. 

I can change out parts like nobody's business, but I can't trouble shoot for crap.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

what year car do you have?

All new cars are OBD2 and most new scanners are backwards compatible. Not all though, I learned that the hard way. But you can find one for that budget range

Just goto any auto parts store and tell them you need one and what your price range is and they'll recommend one for you.

If it's a once in a blue moon use, get the lower end model. If you lose it or it breaks from falling, stuff on top of it, or a relative borrows it without telling you and you notice it in their garage one day with your name on it, etc you won't care as much.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

I've got a cheap one. It reads codes fine on my German sports sedan as well as on my wife's American car, a daughter's Asian car, and numerous other cars we've owned.

What it won't do is some of the really intricate stuff the more expensive ones will do. It reads codes. It clears the "check engine light". That's it. Which is enough for me to call the Euro repair shop and ask them how desperate the situation is, ie do I need to bring it in today or can it wait for a few weeks.

With the internet and a code you can find out which parts are likely to be the problem. But you still have to either shotgun it (replace all the suspect parts) or have the ability to further trouble shoot.


----------



## coffee4me (Feb 6, 2013)

I bought the Autel MaxiScan MS300 CAN diagnostic scan tool from Amazon for $17. 

I've never used one of these before I purchased it in Jan. It seems to work just fine. I've diagnosed 2 issues with my truck and been able to clear the check engine light. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

most auto parts store will do it for free.

why buy the cow if you can get the milk for free.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

100% agree with chillymorn! I also just borrow them for free from the auto parts stores.

My buddy also uses some app on his smart phone to monitor his car's computer. Not sure which one he uses or what he needed to tap it into the car's computer but it's pretty cool.


----------

